# Samsung's 75" ES9000 comes to Europe



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am surprised they decided to make the tv edge lite. For an led of this size and price point, it should be at a min a backlit display with local dimming. Picture Quality will be much better as well as the uniformity. We will have to see what the reviews are once it is available for end consumers.


----------

